# Meklē produktu? >  Retro vadi un izolātori

## Didzis

Radās nepieciešamība restaurēt vecu mājas elektrosistēmu, kur vadi ir sapīti kā divi striķi un piekārti uz maziem porcelāna izolātoriem. Es meklēju pašus izolātorus, kādu lampas patronu, kuru var ieslēgt paraujot aiz striķīša un porcelāna sienas kontaktus.

----------


## juris90

::  mans vectēvs bija elektriķis un tagad vinjam mājas beniņos mētājas vesels koferis ar pavisam maziem un nedaudz lielākiem izolātoriem,ja vajag raksti

----------


## LED

Shitadi izolatori nav? 
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums252 ... .sized.jpg

----------


## Didzis

LED, tie nav nekādi retro izolātori un jāmeklē kaut tai pašā krāmu tirgū. Kādreiz līdzīgus izolātorus esmu redzējis vecos gludekļos.

----------


## juris90

Tu Didzi cik es sapratu taču domā izolātorus kurus sita agrāk istabās pie sienām un pie vinjiem sēja klāt vadus>?

----------


## Didzis

juris90, tieši tā. Tādas elektroinstalācijas pārstāja būvēt pirms gadiem četrdesmit. Toreiz tos izolātorus varēja brīvi nopirkt veikalā un tie maksāja dažas kapeikas.

----------


## sandy

ar mekleju izolatorus! Loafer1@inbox.lv! Paldies!

----------


## Texx

Zinu kādi tie izolatori izskatās, bet nedaudz offtopa: nesaprotu kā pa tādiem vadiem varēja kaut kādu slodzi nobarot. Cik esmu skatījies vecās mājās tādas instalācijas man vienmēr uzdzen šausmas, kad iedomājos par elktro un ugunsdrošību. Tiem pītajiem vadiem ir kaut kāda auduma   ::   izolācija. Užass!

----------


## karloslv

Nu taču metināmos aparātus un 2kW sildītājus tādiem toreiz neviens klāt neslēdza

----------


## Didzis

Savilku instalāciju ar "šnorīšu tehnoloģiju" vienai restaurējamai mājai. Nav ne vainas un var slēgt klāt visus modernos patērētājus. Būtībā jau pītie vadi ir pat drošāki par sienās noslēptiem kabeļiem, jo iztur daudz lielākas pārslodzes. Vads brīvi karājās gaisā un daudz labāk dzesējās. Protams, tiek izmantoti moderni vadi ar pietiekošu šķērsgriezumu un labu izolāciju. Audums kalpo vada mehāniskajai aizsardzībai un dizainam. Vislielākā problēma izrādijās dabūt keramiskas nozarkārbas, bet kas meklē, tas atrod.

----------


## ezis666

> Zinu kādi tie izolatori izskatās, bet nedaudz offtopa: nesaprotu kā pa tādiem vadiem varēja kaut kādu slodzi nobarot. Cik esmu skatījies vecās mājās tādas instalācijas man vienmēr uzdzen šausmas, kad iedomājos par elktro un ugunsdrošību. Tiem pītajiem vadiem ir kaut kāda auduma    izolācija. Užass!


 Toties Vaŗa vadi, un pietiekosi resni, lai 15A turētu, turklāt atklāti instalēti.

----------


## Didzis

Vecā "šņorīšu" elektroinstalācija jau nebija paredzēta lielām jaudām. Pirms gadiem piecdesmit, kad šādu instalāciju aktīvi izmantoja, mājās labākajā gadījumā bija radiouztvērējs ar 50W patērejamo jaudu(televizori toreiz bija liels retums) un vairākas "iļjiča spuldzītes" ar maksimums 100W jaudu. Nebija toreiz ne ledusskapju, ne mikseru, ne datoru, ne ūdenssildāmo boileru(to vispār ir grūti mūsdienās iedomāties).Pats lielākai sadzīves patērētājs bija elektriskā plītiņa(tāda apaļa ar atklātu spirāli) ar 600W jaudu.Uz visu lauku māju pēc skaitītāja stāvēja viens 6A drošinātājs un visam pietika. Starp citu, tagad datora baroklī stāv 6A drošinātājs, tā kā moderns dators ar savu elektropatēriņu  ir pielīdzināms  vesalai lauku mājai pirms piecdesmit gadiem.

----------

